# MakeUpAlley Boards...



## SUMM3RxBABii (May 8, 2010)

Wow, so I'm really glad Specktra is full of nice & understanding  people but I was literally just insulted on the MUA boards for  "believing" that my friend's MAC brush from the flea market was real and  they were all being stuck-up with their wise-ass attitudes. I'm no expert at MAC everything but I felt it was unjustified. One of them even asked "Are You that stupid?"

Someone must be having their period today...


----------



## malvales (May 8, 2010)

I am also on MUA but sometimes i found some people are snob ass with tons of strict swap rules and militant attitude. Also many times i found people with zero feedback stating they won't send their stuff first under any circumstances just because they have 1 LE item from MAC. Gimme a break.


----------



## vintageroses (May 8, 2010)

haha i agreeeee! I haven't been there in ages! & everyone here is just so much nicer! It just feels more like place i wanna be in & will be able to make more friends


----------



## abbyquack (May 8, 2010)

MUA is definitely weird. I just use it for feedback when I sell on LJ, and I like that they have pretty comprehensive product reviews. But I love Specktra b/c everyone is so nice and welcoming.


----------



## maryphillips07 (May 8, 2010)

I like Specktra a lot, there ain't all that drama and cyber bullying
I like how everyone is so friendly and takes the time out to show you around with tricks and tips =)


----------



## panda0410 (May 8, 2010)

I don't mind MUA, but it takes a bit of getting used to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Most of the people there are lovely, well at least IMO, and I swap there reasonably frequently. Choosing your swap partner is really important, but I don't post on the boards there often at all, I don't really have the time for another discussion group. But if you are sensible and careful on the swap list you'll find just as many wonderful, kind, and beautiful people there as here - I know I have


----------



## Temptasia (May 8, 2010)

i only go there for specific product reviews...because the the design and navigation of their forum angers me. 

Specktra on the other hand...


----------



## Nicala (May 8, 2010)

Yeah the threads on MUA have an odd layout. I rarely post on there and only read it for reviews on products. I'm not much of a forum person, but Specktra is the only one I really hop on.


----------



## Sojourner (May 8, 2010)

Yep, I agree, the MUA boards are full of nasty people. There are a few nice ones but there is way too much meanness there generally. 

I'm afraid I always see racist/sexist and generally prejudiced comments there, particularly in the cafe board. I only occasionally swap, where I have had good experiences but I've weaned myself off the boards. Especially since I found out about a horrible site called Beauty Bash - this site was set up by MUAers to talk about other members of MUA, someone told me about it and I checked it out once (I don't recommend that you do this) and it left me traumatised...it's full of vile hateful people, racism, misogyny etc. and they post member pictures from MUA and take the p*ss out of them, the way they look and so on. So more often than not, when you come across someone vile on MUA, they are probably also a member of Beauty Bash...it's so pathetic and cowardly. It's really just put me right off MUA, only the reviews section is invaluable to me.

The people here on Specktra are so much kinder, educated (I don't mean literally) and tolerant. It's a world of difference, I'm so glad to have stumbled across it - I just worry that it won't last! All good things sadly do seem to come to an end...

...but meanwhile, thank you to all the lovely women on here


----------



## Boasorte (May 8, 2010)

I honestly feel that the people on MUA are dumb as hell.

The swapping is even worse. Just the other day I saw someone put on Viva Glam GaGa for swap, saying she will only swap it for a HTF MAC item. I couldn't help myself, I had to message her to tell her that those l.s are available for a year, and that's not how MUA really works, she surely tried to "school" me. SMH


----------



## panda0410 (May 8, 2010)

^^Speak for yourself thank-you kindly. 


I don't know, MUA is a bit tougher crowd, but the people there are really just as pleasant. Maybe the forums there aren't as well moderated here, tongues get wagging a tad more than usual at times, but you don't have immerse yourself in anything you don't wish to. Its like anything else, there are always aspects of any forum that can be displeasing, but I don't mind the people there, the swapping community for the most part is beautiful, a few people there to throw a spanner in the works, but that's life - it happens everywhere.

Sojourner - never been to BB, never intend to either. But again, its a choice, and there are thousands of members on MUA, they aren't all BB members. 

I'm surprised to see such an awful stereotype of MUA members, my experiences have been really, really good. Most of the people are just as nice as specktra members!


----------



## lenchen (May 9, 2010)

My first swapping experience at MUA wasn't very pleasant.  A few members on there thought what happened to me was funny; I find that people tend to be rude to newbies, and they should make them feel welcomed instead of the "figure it out yourself" attitude.   Here at specktra, everyone was really nice and welcoming, Plus the forums on specktra are  so  much easier to navigate.  I've read the commentary on the boards at MUA a few times and it can definitely get rude and nasty in there so, I just don't participate in them, the cliques, and the rudeness on there can get annoying but I guess that's everywhere.   There were some nice members on there, but the not so nice ones just take away the fun from it. With that being said, I do enjoy reading and sharing my reviews, with others on MUA and finding that HTF item  in an occasional  swap.


----------



## obscuria (May 9, 2010)

I don't like the format of their forums, so I generally avoid it. But I do go there from time to time to peruse topics. In general, I think most people are fine, but there are some that can get a little catty and are not exactly helpful or nice in the way they speak to others. That's just something that comes with the anonymity of the internet though and perhaps the forums are not moderated as well as here, so people feel that they can get away with it there. 

I've seen a girl post a haul on here and there and while everyone here was nice in their responses, on MUA things took a turn for the very very ugly.

I personally just stick to specktra, as I find in general the atmosphere here is more productive than there. The reviews are helpful, but that's about it.


----------



## astronaut (May 9, 2010)

I can't even look at their boards. It's just so hard to look at.


----------



## cupcake_x (May 10, 2010)

I agree with everyone else.. Specktra has a great, welcoming community and I have talked with so many wonderful people because of it. In addition, it's clean and laid out. MakeupAlley 's forum is incredibly fluttered and not attractive at all.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 10, 2010)

I've perused MUA forums but I just didn't get the right vibe for me to feel like a part of it. I do head over there for a quick consensus of reviews sometimes. Honestly, I can't get over how friendly and civil everyone is on Specktra, so I choose to spend my time on this online community over others because I just have a more enjoyable experience no matter the subject.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 10, 2010)

I joined both Specktra and MUA about the same time (Feb 2008). I obviously post on here much more than on MUA. I do prefer Specktra by far but MUA has its own uses. I personally have had great swapping experience and ppl have always been helpful to me on their boards, even when I was new.

I really think it depends on your indicidual experience with each community. Mine is positive at both Specktra and MUA.


----------



## User38 (May 10, 2010)

I never swap so this feature is not of any importance to me.

Spectra is by far the most informative place for swatches and info -- I love it for this.

MUA is good for reviews only -- many times there are products reviewed and no pics -- if it's a color product you are a gonner.

I love Spectra -- and I like MUA


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 10, 2010)

MUA is really not that bad IMO. I think it really depends which board you visit. Each section has their regulars and just about all are nice.


----------



## RedRibbon (May 10, 2010)

I'm a member of both and I like Specktra more because it's easier to navigate around and the "boards" on MUA confuse me, I always think the links have more info when you click on them but that's not the case.

I haven't had any personal interaction with people on MUA like I have had on here so I can't judge what the people are like but some of the threads are a bit mean, there was one about who the most overrated beauty guru on youtube was and some of the comments just smacked of jealousy and people were being rude when they didn't need to be..

I like Specktra better because I find the reviews and swatches are VERY useful, however when I want a "mass" decision on something I read MUA because it is easier to see whether more people like it or not..if that makes sense? So I check Specktra first for swatches and what have you and then I got MUA to see how people have gotten on with it.


----------



## marquise (May 10, 2010)

I've been a member of MUA for much longer than Specktra but I never used the boards there. I find it excellent for reviews and I have swapped a couple of things but I really don't like the format of the boards over there.


----------



## Kragey (May 10, 2010)

Let's be honest here: all forums have snotty people on them or people we don't mesh with me. Yeah, MUA is guilty, but so is Specktra.

Now, that being said.

What annoys me on MUA reguarly is that there seems to be this idea that if you don't walk around with a full face of makeup every day, there's something wrong with you. Today somebody actually made a comment to the effect of, "I just don't understand how you could NOT like makeup!" It's like, "Um, everybody likes different things, and even if you like it your world doesn't have to revolve around it?" Then there's another post where people are amazed that some women don't wear blush. Are these posters not aware of skin conditions that make the skin really red or sensitive, or are they just unaware that--once again--everybody likes different things?


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (May 11, 2010)

Wow, thank you all for your supportive comments! Some people on MUA are just so nasty, in ways I could never imagine, but I'm not saying all the people there are like that. I have met some real genuine people who have actually took the time to show me a tutorial and chat.  but as far as swapping goes, it's okay. Some people I've swapped/invoiced with were flaky and "cheap". I don't understand! And some snotty member was arguing with me like how I was a drama queen for defending myself against those people, blah ,blah, blah, all these things against me. I bet they're a whole different person off the net.

and I've never heard of beautybash before..I mean, I think I did hear about sister-site of MUA before but I didn't think it could be that nasty. Seriously....all that effort to make a site just to bash people? Like, some of these women are in like their 30s, 40s and most teenagers and kids even know better. I really wished I've joined Specktra before MUA, because I hate the messaging there...people can say whatever they want and get away with it. Here, at least there's control. I remember a 12-year-old girl showing her FOTD there and she was getting these vile comments from much older adults, saying how she was ugly and this and that. I mean, are they for real? But MUA is only reliable for product reviews and swaps, but home is here


----------



## meagannn (May 12, 2010)

I have been a member of MUA for almost 10 years and been active on their boards on and off over alot of that time... but I because of some really FREAKY people, I quit going all together. I use it for product reviews now, and don't even go check the boards, even though i have some very very dear people to me there. 
I didn't even share much personal information about myself, and my profile had my  name and my last initial... and my state, Texas, which is pretty huge, and I assumed there were TONS of Meagan's here... I guess someone from BB decided it was my time to get bashed (not sure if they had done it before) but they posted my address ( i had never swapped through there so they had to have gone spying somehow) some mean things about 'my fat @ss' and found me on facebook sending me messages, and calling my work and just being really mean. I have NEVER done anything mean to ANYBODY there, and was always super nice and friendly. but i was active on the family board and I guess it was just my time to get effed with. 
It freaked me out so bad- I am hesitant to admit they scared me because I am so paranoid that they might even be lurking here seeing me post. =( 
especially since I never said where i lived or anything, Just that I lived in Texas - that I have been very leary to even get involved here  =( even though I really want a new place to post!! and I love specktra to death and have lurked here for so long that I feel like I know alot of you!
Its so sad!!
=(
It just goes to show you that anyone on the net can be a creeper, and to be careful when sharing ANY personal information. =(


----------



## lenchen (May 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meagannn* 

 
_I have been a member of MUA for almost 10 years and been active on their boards on and off over alot of that time... but I because of some really FREAKY people, I quit going all together. I use it for product reviews now, and don't even go check the boards, even though i have some very very dear people to me there. 
I didn't even share much personal information about myself, and my profile had my  name and my last initial... and my state, Texas, which is pretty huge, and I assumed there were TONS of Meagan's here... I guess someone from BB decided it was my time to get bashed (not sure if they had done it before) but they posted my address ( i had never swapped through there so they had to have gone spying somehow) some mean things about 'my fat @ss' and found me on facebook sending me messages, and calling my work and just being really mean. I have NEVER done anything mean to ANYBODY there, and was always super nice and friendly. but i was active on the family board and I guess it was just my time to get effed with. 
It freaked me out so bad- I am hesitant to admit they scared me because I am so paranoid that they might even be lurking here seeing me post. =( 
especially since I never said where i lived or anything, Just that I lived in Texas - that I have been very leary to even get involved here  =( even though I really want a new place to post!! and I love specktra to death and have lurked here for so long that I feel like I know alot of you!
Its so sad!!
=(
It just goes to show you that anyone on the net can be a creeper, and to be careful when sharing ANY personal information. =(_

 
wow, that's crazy!


----------



## meagannn (May 13, 2010)

its so creepy, scary, and that happened to ALOT of people. It happened to two or three of my close buddies on there and they deleted their accounts, never to be heard from again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lenchen* 

 
_wow, that's crazy!_


----------



## hawaii02 (May 13, 2010)

I don't post on MUA, only browse around for product reviews. I'd rather get helpful feedback and swatches from here, than to put up with others' dislike for each other there.


----------



## Kragey (May 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meagannn* 

 
_its so creepy, scary, and that happened to ALOT of people. It happened to two or three of my close buddies on there and they deleted their accounts, never to be heard from again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Part of it may be the fact that swapping requires you to give out your address. Eek.


----------



## user79 (May 13, 2010)

I looooove the Nail forum there, super informative and up to date on upcoming collections, someone always has preview pics of not yet released collections. People there are hardcore into their polish and they are very friendly.

The other boards, especially the makeup board, are so catty. There's pretty much a thread there daily trashing someone or something.

I like the Product Reviews and Gallery too.


----------



## meagannn (May 13, 2010)

I agree with you 100%! For me, personally, it had been about 7 years since i had swapped with anybody there! 

It just goes to show you that even though you feel comfortable someplace online, there are still weirdos around. You never ever know who is watching! Its so big-brother-creepy-esque! *shudders*

You guys are so friendly here. I am thankful for that! 
<3 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_Part of it may be the fact that swapping requires you to give out your address. Eek._


----------



## BEA2LS (May 13, 2010)

i have been a member of both for about the same time.. maybe MUA longer.. i love MUA, but i use them mainly for product reviews.. i love to research before i buy and they are spot on for that.
i never bothered with their boards because the format drives me crazy and i am happy here so i guess i never ventured out.
but i think both places serve their purposes.


----------



## Senoj (May 13, 2010)

Sorry for the negative experience. I used to post on Makeup Alley but only to ask questions. I like Specktra better because of the layout is easier and more informative. Some of the answers I got on Makeup Alley were vague. I mostly go on Makeup Alley to enter purchases in to the makeup diary on there.


----------



## Boasorte (May 13, 2010)

SMFH @ Beauty Bash.....


----------



## iaisha26 (May 13, 2010)

There's nasty people everywhere, including this site as well. Once someone yelled at someone for not using the search function, I felt the need to jump in because what the member said to the other was out of line. Don't take offense to the nasty things said by nasty people. I truly believe ugly people do ugly things...its all they know. Lol  

I'm on both Specktra & MUA. I love to talk makeup here; I use MUA for product reviews and swapping, I don't post on the boards becuase its not user friendly to me (the layout).


----------



## Sojourner (May 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meagannn* 

 
_I agree with you 100%! For me, personally, it had been about 7 years since i had swapped with anybody there! 

It just goes to show you that even though you feel comfortable someplace online, there are still weirdos around. You never ever know who is watching! Its so big-brother-creepy-esque! *shudders*

<3_

 
I'm so sorry that happened to you meagannn.

I've heard about peoples addresses being posted and stuff (people who don't swap), it's just too much, makes you crazy scared to give any info about yourself...that's why I wouldn't post any pics of myself anywhere and now I'm hyper-weary of swapping too.

I really am saddened by human beings that do these things, if you want to hate, fine, but posting addresses calling people etc, it's straight up psycho...honestly those people are guilty of harassment or stalking or something.

At some point I thought I shouldn't even discuss this for fear of becoming a target but obviously that's what these bullies depend on and I want my fellow Specktra members to be careful and cautious when using MUA (and any other social site for that matter).


----------



## xFlossy (May 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_Then there's another post where people are amazed that some women don't wear blush. Are these posters not aware of skin conditions that make the skin really red or sensitive, or are they just unaware that--once again--everybody likes different things?_

 
Yeah I saw that post and what was said made my jaw drop at the total ignorance of those People. *SMH*

The MUA Forum itself does my Head in so I tend to avoid it all together. I usually only go there to swap, or read reviews of things I am lemming.

Specktra on the other hand, has become my fave Beauty Forum. You lot made me feel welcome from my first post and have been so helpful with all my questions, so thanks to everyone


----------

